# "Yarn Bowl"



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Here is an idea for a yarn bowl that I never thought about. It is so simple and we all have them.

New uses for kitchen things. A lot of other good ideas at this link:

http://www.realsimple.com/new-uses-for-old-things/new-uses-cooking/tangled-yarn-00100000096694/index.html


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I never thought of a collandar either, neat


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

a teapot work well also.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

SilverWeb said:


> Here is an idea for a yarn bowl that I never thought about. It is so simple and we all have them.
> 
> New uses for kitchen things. A lot of other good ideas at this link:
> 
> http://www.realsimple.com/new-uses-for-old-things/new-uses-cooking/tangled-yarn-00100000096694/index.html


I use one of my Moms old crock bowls - works perfectly and I think of her each time I knit. It's a two-fer.


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

I bought an antique decorated collander at a thrift store a few months ago. Works great and looks lovely.


----------



## Yazzy (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm using a $3 white plastic plant pot. Works a treat!


----------



## KnitWare (Mar 29, 2011)

I thought about this as well as an old tea pot. But your project can't be portable, it will have to stay in the colander till the project is done. It won't work for me.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Good idea.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

nice idea


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

I love this idea...really cute. Now does that mean I can knit in the kitchen.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## adora (Jul 20, 2011)

OMG !!!! That is so neat !! Thanks for sharing. :-D


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Who would ever have thought! Another creative idea! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mtopar (Oct 23, 2011)

As for portable, it is not so convenient. But fir knitting at one place for a long time...awesome. 

Another idea is to use ziploc baggies. Cut the corner just enough to pull your yarn through, then put the yarn in, zip it closed and viola' one travelling yarn bowl


----------



## gmaison (May 24, 2012)

I looked through this whole list of ideas...some are pretty dumb but there are some good ideas there too !!


----------



## grammyv (Feb 11, 2011)

atejen said:


> I thought about this as well as an old tea pot. But your project can't be portable, it will have to stay in the colander till the project is done. It won't work for me.


 :thumbdown: This was my first thought. A true "yarn bowl" has a curled knotch that is openand thus the yarn is removable..


----------



## yarnfrog (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow, a bit harsh.


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

I like it because you can keep straight several colors. Put it on a turn table and reverse your twists ad you knit.


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

I like to be portable so I wind my yarn in a cake and place it in a mesh bag that I made from a bath scrubbie and placed into the top part of a CD container. To me that is pretty portable and it does not break.


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

yarnfrog said:


> Wow, a bit harsh.


I agree. Unfairly judgmental.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

SilverWeb said:


> Here is an idea for a yarn bowl that I never thought about. It is so simple and we all have them.
> 
> New uses for kitchen things. A lot of other good ideas at this link:
> 
> http://www.realsimple.com/new-uses-for-old-things/new-uses-cooking/tangled-yarn-00100000096694/index.html


How perfect! and I have four!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

There are a lot of ideas that can be used for keeping yarn in one place. I have even used knee high stockings.


----------



## grammyv (Feb 11, 2011)

dad's funnyface said:


> yarnfrog said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, a bit harsh.
> ...


I'm sorry if I sounded harsh or judgemental. That was not my intent. My only point was that it wouldn't work for me since I like portability.

I'm thinking it would be better to know this ahead of time than realize it after starting a project and be anchored to it.


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

grammyv said:


> atejen said:
> 
> 
> > I thought about this as well as an old tea pot. But your project can't be portable, it will have to stay in the colander till the project is done. It won't work for me.
> ...


That is why I put the words yarn bowl in quotes.


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

henhouse2011 said:


> I like it because you can keep straight several colors. Put it on a turn table and reverse your twists ad you knit.


That is a great idea!


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

Here is my "yarn bowl" It was made from a Biscotti plastic container.My hubby cut the letter O out of the word on top lid, and I used a nail board to smooth the edges of the cut area so it wouldn't snag the yarn.The yarn in it is 100% baby alpaca sport weight yarn I am using to knit the Winter's Mirage shawl Dee challenged us to knit.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

DaylilyDawn said:


> Here is my "yarn bowl"


I have one of those containers that biscotti from Costco came in. You're more original that I am - I just use mine for dog treats!


----------



## Eag1eOne (Oct 24, 2011)

My grandmother used to just use an old cooking pot.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

mtopar said:


> As for portable, it is not so convenient. But fir knitting at one place for a long time...awesome.
> 
> Another idea is to use ziploc baggies. Cut the corner just enough to pull your yarn through, then put the yarn in, zip it closed and viola' one travelling yarn bowl


Or...put the yarn in and don't zip it all the way, just far enough for the yarn to come through.


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

Great idea! I also use my mom's crockery (deep) bowl and think of her when knitting as someone else mentioned. This colander idea is fantastic!


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## candylanecabin (Jan 26, 2013)

I had never heard of a yarn bowl until a couple of days ago when someone posted a picture of a beautiful wooden bowl that she was going to use as a yarn bowl. You'd think that after knitting for 40 yrs I'd know more, but I have certainly learned some wonderful tips, found some great & helpful patterns, & had many funny laughs in the two weeks since I found this site! So, I pulled a spare colander out of the cupboard & will be using that until my next jaunt through the local antique store. I'm bound to find something useful there for keeping yarn in place. No more digging under the chair & fighting with dust bunnies to reclaim my ball of yarn!


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

candylanecabin said:


> I had never heard of a yarn bowl until a couple of days ago when someone posted a picture of a beautiful wooden bowl that she was going to use as a yarn bowl. You'd think that after knitting for 40 yrs I'd know more, but I have certainly learned some wonderful tips, found some great & helpful patterns, & had many funny laughs in the two weeks since I found this site! So, I pulled a spare colander out of the cupboard & will be using that until my next jaunt through the local antique store. I'm bound to find something useful there for keeping yarn in place. No more digging under the chair & fighting with dust bunnies to reclaim my ball of yarn!


One of my earliest memories was my Mom crocheting with her ball of thread in a small crock bowl. She would either set it on the table if she was in the kitchen or on the floor next to her chair in the living room. It can roll and tumble as you pull it to be used and never hit the floor. Funny how you just assume that everyone did it that way.


----------



## mtopar (Oct 23, 2011)

morningstar said:


> mtopar said:
> 
> 
> > As for portable, it is not so convenient. But fir knitting at one place for a long time...awesome.
> ...


Either way works.


----------



## mtopar (Oct 23, 2011)

The cool thing is that with so many different ideas one is bound to work for each of us. 

All great ideas!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

mtopar said:


> morningstar said:
> 
> 
> > mtopar said:
> ...


Sure does ...either way... whichever you prefer. For home, some day, I'd love to have a beautiful big wooden yarn bowl...just for the beauty of it. I often use other bowls when at home but the zip-loks are my preference when away from home. We're all so lucky to be enjoying our knitting and crocheting.


----------



## slowyarn (Feb 7, 2013)

I know I am logging into this late, but you all suggest such wonderful repurposes for things. I think I will get out my old wooden salad bowl and use that beside the chair in the living room! It may be too shallow, but will try anyway. Don't have a tea pot to use, but have the cracked pitcher my great grandmother used to keep buttermilk in on her kitchen counter (at least according to my father) so maybe that will work for the smaller balls of yarn I have. Didn't want to toss it, but couldn't think of what to do with it - thanks for helping with that.


----------

